# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  Nebido discussions

## BigIce

Well since there are now a few of us using Nebido I thought we might get a general discussion going on it. Share our views on it and get tips and pointers from each other.

Today I had my 5th. shot, done by a nurse and she did a horrible job of it. I am so sore from it.
She clearly did not know what she was doing since she was going to administer it to the shoulder, plus she did it in less then 60 sec. Before the nurses took up to 10 min. to administer the 4 ml.s
Right after the injection she told me I could go. Before I was asked to sit around for a few min. to see if I would get a cough or any ill affects.

I will have my first BW done 9 weeks from now so I don´t know where my levels have been, but I feel great. Have no issues with sides and libido is normal to high.

I feel that it takes many weeks for Nebido to fully kick in, even months, and think that if one is already using cyp. or enth. that they should keep doing so until the second shot of Nebido. And if Nebido is the first injection type trt they are on that perhaps Testogel might be a good idea for the first weeks or so.
I used Testogel for the first two weeks when I started Nebido

----------


## bass

sooner or later we'll be using it here in the US, and i am sure many will love to do one shot every 2-3 months instead of once or twice a week! and if or when it will be approved in the US many of us will flock to this thread and others like it to learn more. glad you're doing well, successful TRT stories are always welcomed.

----------


## wmaousley

> sooner or later we'll be using it here in the US, and i am sure many will love to do one shot every 2-3 months instead of once or twice a week! and if or when it will be approved in the US many of us will flock to this thread and others like it to learn more. glad you're doing well, successful TRT stories are always welcomed.


 I hope you guys get it sooner than later, its great. As BigIce said, it does take a couple months to feel the effects but well worth the wait. I have only just finished my loading phase, and now I will most likely get injections on 10 week intervals as per my DR/Blood Tests results.

But from what I understand the Nebido in the States will only be 750mg. Is this correct?

----------


## Renholder

Glad to hear about your success, BigIce.

Obviously, your nurse did not know what she`s doing, but I assume the only potential problem with injecting fast would be increased pain in the injection area for the next days.

However, I am a little puzzled that she injected it in your shoulders? I asked about injection site in this thread , since a member believed that the glute was the only acceptable option for injecting Nebido.

----------


## BigIce

I refused having it to the shoulder and got the injection to the glute.

She was probably a bit p1ss3d off at me for "telling her how to do her job" hehe

----------


## Shol'va

Aren't any of you concerned that going to nebido you will lose your opportunity to self inject, having to go in for the shots, and not being able anymore to stock up on your excess test cyp you get at your pharmacy, having to go back to relying on ugl stuff for blast and cruise?

----------


## Brohim

Everyone that has tried Nebidio said they love it. I have not heard 1 complaint from someone on Nebedio that has had it done correctly. (Loading phase)

----------


## ecdysone

> sooner or later we'll be using it here in the US, and i am sure many will love to do one shot every 2-3 months instead of once or twice a week! and if or when it will be approved in the US many of us will flock to this thread and others like it to learn more.


I believe there is real doubt if AVEED (nebido in the USA) will ever be marketed here. Endo Pharmaceuticals has sat on it for several years after the FDA rejected their new drug application. The FDA felt the 4cc injection was dangerous and wanted more R & D to prove otherwise. There was some movement towards lowering the dose to 3 cc but that might require a new set of very expensive clinical trials. Might be they are just thinking a generic version might come out before then. In any event, the real money is with the gels/creams so there's not much motivation to develop it any further.

And almost for sure, they would never release it for home injections due to the risk.

----------


## choker28

> Everyone that has tried Nebidio said they love it. I have not heard 1 complaint from someone on Nebedio that has had it done correctly. (Loading phase)


im not complaining but i don't feel any different after starting Nebido and i have followed the correct protocol two 1000mg shot six weeks apart and waiting on my third shot,Was at least expecting for my sex drive to pick up but nothing

----------


## marcus300

Ive used Nebido for a few years now and its the finest Testosterone therapy by far IMHO. There have been 8-9 yrs studies done on Nebido and everyone came out with excellent results, even the studies what compared it with the normal 1wk/2wk therapy. I feel the delay in the USA is more political or maybe Nebido are stamping on to many toes because over in Europe its taking the HRT/TRT scene by storm and leaving all other therapies behind. You can also do the injections by yourself at home without any issues from the doctors.

Ive never felt so good, my only downside would be I'd rather have 10 wk injection protocol over the 12 wk one i'm on but in all honesty its not a problem. It does take some time to get in your system and start feeling the full benefits, usually around your 2nd or 3rd injection things start to pick up.

Ive got a thread with the studies regarding Nebdio in the HRT section or you can click the purple link below

----------


## Renholder

> Ive used Nebido for a few years now and its the finest Testosterone therapy by far IMHO.


Marcus,

Do you have any opinions with regards to injection site? I self-injected my first shot in the thigh and I suppose I can`t have done anything wrong? There was another guy here who said he would not consider injecting Nebido anywhere else than in the glutes.

Thanks,

Renholder

----------


## rpewin01

> Aren't any of you concerned that going to nebido you will lose your opportunity to self inject, having to go in for the shots, and not being able anymore to stock up on your excess test cyp you get at your pharmacy, having to go back to relying on ugl stuff for blast and cruise?


I hope not to derail the thread, but do you not get any questions from the pharm or doctor when you pick up extra test? Right now I have a prescription for 2 more bottles that expires in October. That would last me through next April. I go back for BW in early August, and I want to blast then after getting the 6-month greenlight. If I ask for another prescription (because it expires before I would go back) and pick up a vial or two early, I should have enough to blast (assuming she gives 3 refills again). Do you think asking for another scrip would raise questions? What about picking up three or four vials over a 2-month period from my pharm? Should I take the second scrip to another pharm?

----------


## ecdysone

The other negative consideration with Nebido (AVEED) approval for the US is that it was expected to be priced at something around $400/injection which had to given in a doctor's office. The idea was to price it competitively to the upper-end transdermals. However, insurance and rebates might cover some of the cost.

The frequency of injections would also be higher since the 3cc version was the one that might have been finally approved.

----------


## choker28

[QUOTE=marcus300;6050523]Ive used Nebido for a few years now and its the finest Testosterone therapy by far IMHO. There have been 8-9 yrs studies done on Nebido and everyone came out with excellent results, even the studies what compared it with the normal 1wk/2wk therapy. I feel the delay in the USA is more political or maybe Nebido are stamping on to many toes because over in Europe its taking the HRT/TRT scene by storm and leaving all other therapies behind. You can also do the injections by yourself at home without any issues from the doctors.

Ive never felt so good, my only downside would be I'd rather have 10 wk injection protocol over the 12 wk one i'm on but in all honesty its not a problem. It does take some time to get in your system and start feeling the full benefits, usually around your 2nd or 3rd injection things start to pick up.

Ive got a thread with the studies regarding Nebdio in the HRT section or you can click the purple link below[/QUOTE

can i ask you Marcus are you taking any other test at the same time, or just the Nebido ?

----------


## marcus300

Inject where you like, personally I don't like quads and stick with glutes and delts. 





> Marcus,
> 
> Do you have any opinions with regards to injection site? I self-injected my first shot in the thigh and I suppose I can`t have done anything wrong? There was another guy here who said he would not consider injecting Nebido anywhere else than in the glutes.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Renholder

----------


## marcus300

[QUOTE=choker28;6050656]


> Ive used Nebido for a few years now and its the finest Testosterone therapy by far IMHO. There have been 8-9 yrs studies done on Nebido and everyone came out with excellent results, even the studies what compared it with the normal 1wk/2wk therapy. I feel the delay in the USA is more political or maybe Nebido are stamping on to many toes because over in Europe its taking the HRT/TRT scene by storm and leaving all other therapies behind. You can also do the injections by yourself at home without any issues from the doctors.
> 
> Ive never felt so good, my only downside would be I'd rather have 10 wk injection protocol over the 12 wk one i'm on but in all honesty its not a problem. It does take some time to get in your system and start feeling the full benefits, usually around your 2nd or 3rd injection things start to pick up.
> 
> Ive got a thread with the studies regarding Nebdio in the HRT section or you can click the purple link below[/QUOTE
> 
> can i ask you Marcus are you taking any other test at the same time, or just the Nebido ?



No I don't use another therapy , just Nebido.

----------


## bass

> The other negative consideration with Nebido (AVEED) approval for the US is that it was expected to be priced at something around $400/injection which had to given in a doctor's office. The idea was to price it competitively to the upper-end transdermals. However, insurance and rebates might cover some of the cost.
> 
> The frequency of injections would also be higher since the 3cc version was the one that might have been finally approved.


i read your previous response as well, this really sucks however $400! holy crap, thats more than double of test cyp!

----------


## marcus300

It cost about $15 on prescription in the UK,

----------


## PureVision

Does the rest of your protocol change when you switch over to Nebido?
Or do you continue taking hcg and an ai in the same amounts as with test e?

----------


## bass

> It cost about $15 on prescription in the UK,


unfortunatly allot of us pay out of pocket!

----------


## ecdysone

> i read your previous response as well, this really sucks however $400! holy crap, thats more than double of test cyp!


As I recall, they spent something like $30 million just to license it and untold $$$ to do clinical trials (the EU ones were not adequate - although no surprise). Endo took a big write-off when FDA turned them down, so there has been alot invested.

The real kicker was that by having it a "branded drug" there was no way they were going to be allowed to undercut their transdermal (TD) products.

The FDA is generally a lot more strict on NDA's (new drug applications) that say Europe, and generally for good reason. I've worked for them, and although they can be tough, the scientists and advisers that have to sort out the junk from the good stuff usually do a good job. This country is litigation-happy, so any close calls wind up costing everyone $ millions.

In my opinion, injecting 4cc of an oil into your body is akin to a medieval practice, so I'll be happy to wait for more 21st century products (hint: think bio-engineered oral ones).

----------


## Brohim

There has to be a way to put Test UnD. in a pill form. Long acting and just take a pill.

----------


## bass

> so I'll be happy to wait for more 21st century products (hint: think bio-engineered oral ones).


yea me too! but the liver always stands in the way of any oral medication unfortunately, but you never know what they'll come up with one day. have you seen bigger, better, stronger documentary? there is a drug already invented they've tested on a bull that look like Arnold Schwarzenegger! i think there are drugs out there already have, they just need rats to test it on. any volunteers?  :Smilie:

----------


## wmaousley

> i read your previous response as well, this really sucks however $400! holy crap, thats more than double of test cyp!



I pay 59KD which is around $200

----------


## marcus300

> Does the rest of your protocol change when you switch over to Nebido?
> Or do you continue taking hcg and an ai in the same amounts as with test e?



I don't take hcg or an AI while on Nebido. I have no estrogen issues and testicular size and function is irrelevant to me and not needed.

----------


## marcus300

> unfortunatly allot of us pay out of pocket!


If I had to pay 400 for it, I'd still use it over the previous therapies Ive used. It far superior than any other test therapy imho, studies have shown it and results all over Europe prove it, if anyone is unhappy with their current therapy its worth considering if its available in you country.

----------


## Spartans09

I have been on for close to two years and love it. It is so simple and consistent, to the point you hardly even think about it and when you do it is with respect and gratitude.

----------


## Renholder

> Inject where you like, personally I don't like quads and stick with glutes and delts.


Thanks, Marcus.

I`m soon ready for my booster shot, but injecting in the glutes seems harder on my own, so I think I will stick with the thigh if that works fine. Delts does not sound too bad either.




> I have been on for close to two years and love it. It is so simple and consistent, to the point you hardly even think about it and when you do it is with respect and gratitude.


Glad to hear it. How long did it take for you to feel full effects?

Mind me asking where you inject? Do you self-inject?

----------


## BigIce

> I have been on for close to two years and love it. It is so simple and consistent, to the point you hardly even think about it and when you do it is with respect and gratitude.


I have found the same thing with me.
I almost never even think about me having any sort of an issue with my well being or health. I am just normal and all the issues and problems I had before are gone.

Before I could feel if I was high or low on test. Now, like I said before, Im just like I think I should be. I function in every way and that I think is the greatest reward we can ask for.

----------


## Spartans09

I felt improvements within the first 6 week loading phase. However, I had very low free test scores when I started. It was really quite an immediate change with gradual improvements for the first 6 months and completely dialed in by my third or fourth injection. 
I self-inject in the glutes. I break my dose in half, one on each side with no soreness. I take a very low dose aromasin (3-5 mg every other day). I also am taking 250iu of hcg every 3 1/2 days. My bloodwork is rock solid with this protocol. The only adjustment was I started donating blood as it was getting a little thick.

----------


## DanMan250

> I felt improvements within the first 6 week loading phase. However, I had very low free test scores when I started. It was really quite an immediate change with gradual improvements for the first 6 months and completely dialed in by my third or fourth injection. 
> I self-inject in the glutes. I break my dose in half, one on each side with no soreness. I take a very low dose aromasin (3-5 mg every other day). I also am taking 250iu of hcg every 3 1/2 days. My bloodwork is rock solid with this protocol. The only adjustment was I started donating blood as it was getting a little thick.


How often are you taking your Nebido shot now?

----------


## wmaousley

I am really starting to feel great, only sides are that I sweat a hell of allot more than normal

----------


## Renholder

> I felt improvements within the first 6 week loading phase. However, I had very low free test scores when I started. It was really quite an immediate change with gradual improvements for the first 6 months and completely dialed in by my third or fourth injection. 
> I self-inject in the glutes. I break my dose in half, one on each side with no soreness. I take a very low dose aromasin (3-5 mg every other day). I also am taking 250iu of hcg every 3 1/2 days. My bloodwork is rock solid with this protocol. The only adjustment was I started donating blood as it was getting a little thick.


Excellent. Mind saying what your BW looks like? Total and free testosterone ?

You are the first guy I`ve heard about on Nebido using an AI. Possibly because of the HCG ? I thought I needed it myself, but E2 was lower on the most recent BW, so I`m currently without.

Self-injecting in the glutes does seem like a pain in the butt, but I will look into it.  :Smilie: 

Regards,

Renholder

----------


## DanMan250

Some guy on another forum posted had the following blood test results whilst on Nebido:
10 days after first shot:
Test 49 (10-37)
SHBG 22 (11-71)
estro 260 (22-162)

4 weeks after 1st shot:
Test 12.8 (10-37)
SHBG 25 (11-71)
estro 66 (22-162)

Obviously it is not for everyone. I've read several more posts from guys who were not happy with it because after the loading phase was complete they felt symptoms of low test return after 6-7 weeks instead of 10-12 weeks.

----------


## Spartans09

I am injecting every 10-11 weeks and feel about the same subjectively, all the way through. 

My most recent bloodwork taken a couple of months ago was done 6 weeks after injection and without digging out the results my total test was at the very top end of normal(975 or so). Free test was slightly over the top of the normal range and my estradiol was 22 or 23.

----------


## Renholder

> Some guy on another forum posted had the following blood test results whilst on Nebido:
> 10 days after first shot:
> Test 49 (10-37)
> SHBG 22 (11-71)
> estro 260 (22-162)
> 
> 4 weeks after 1st shot:
> Test 12.8 (10-37)
> SHBG 25 (11-71)
> ...


Yeah, I read about guys who actually experienced depressed levels like that after using Nebido, but I don`t know what happened in the weeks after that, so it may be a premature conclusion to say that it does not work. It does seem a little strange though. It was this site that convinced me to try Nebido, since most guys here seem to be super happy with it. Other sites have reported less than stellar experiences with it.

----------


## Renholder

> I am injecting every 10-11 weeks and feel about the same subjectively, all the way through. 
> 
> My most recent bloodwork taken a couple of months ago was done 6 weeks after injection and without digging out the results my total test was at the very top end of normal(975 or so). Free test was slightly over the top of the normal range and my estradiol was 22 or 23.


Sounds great! Inspiring.  :Smilie:

----------


## BigIce

> Some guy on another forum posted had the following blood test results whilst on Nebido:
> 10 days after first shot:
> Test 49 (10-37)
> SHBG 22 (11-71)
> estro 260 (22-162)
> 
> 4 weeks after 1st shot:
> Test 12.8 (10-37)
> SHBG 25 (11-71)
> ...


I think this test result says nothing about how Nebido works for us.
There is a reason for us having a second shot after 6 weeks.
And as we have said before in this thread, it takes months for it to get to the level where we feel good from it.

And if someone is going to rule it out based on a test result 4 weeks after the first shot, well then they have a bigger problem than low test levels.

I also found that prior to my booster shot that I was not feeling great, and used Testogel on those days when I was feeling low.
Also just before my third shot I was certain I had low levels, nothing close to how low I was when I started but still.

It gets more and more consistent and now after my 5th. shot I can tell you that I felt no different before and after the shot. I am just cruising on a level plain right now.

I am on a 9 week interval.

----------


## Renholder

> Inject where you like, personally I don't like quads and stick with glutes and delts.


I was just watching the injection video on the Nebido site and the narrator specifically says to not inject in the thigh or the forearms.

Just a matter of precaution on their part as the producer or something to it?

----------


## Renholder

Yesterday I injected my second booster shot, 5 weeks after the first shot.

I self-injected in the thigh and I have to admit that I find the procedure fairly painful and I don`t think my pain threshold is that low. It is not a frequent injection though, so I can live with that, but I have heard that the thigh can be one of the most painful injection sites for some reason.

The Nebido instructions clearly states to not inject in the thigh or forearm, so I certainly hope there is nothing wrong with injecting in the thigh. I assume that the gluteus is what have been used in the studies and trials and that it may lessen injection site pain. I hope that is the reason why they as a manufacturer does not recommend anything else than the glute and that it won`t affect the effectiveness of the drug.

----------


## DanMan250

> I think this test result says nothing about how Nebido works for us.
> There is a reason for us having a second shot after 6 weeks.
> And as we have said before in this thread, it takes months for it to get to the level where we feel good from it.
> 
> And if someone is going to rule it out based on a test result 4 weeks after the first shot, well then they have a bigger problem than low test levels.
> 
> I also found that prior to my booster shot that I was not feeling great, and used Testogel on those days when I was feeling low.
> Also just before my third shot I was certain I had low levels, nothing close to how low I was when I started but still.
> 
> ...


Good for you bro. I would be very interested to see your blood work now that you are stable. If you have it done it would be nice if you could post the results here.

----------


## BigIce

> Good for you bro. I would be very interested to see your blood work now that you are stable. If you have it done it would be nice if you could post the results here.


I will have my first BW done at week 9 or so and I shall post what ever results I can get. Usually the doctor does not give me a copy of them.

----------


## DanMan250

You have every right to request a printed copy of your results for your own records since they are your blood test results!
I would like to see what your sensitive estradiol levels are as well as total test and free test.

----------


## BigIce

I would like to say that I may have one side affect now. My face, hands and upper arm have a slight red color, it looks like I spent some time in the sun but haven´t.

Think my RBC might be high. Maybe I´ll call for a check tomorrow.

It´s just that I don´t have any of the symptoms I know are caused by high RBC

My blood pressure is usually spot on but better check that too.

Any of you that have been on Nebido for more then a year need to give blood?

----------


## jimmy79

I have had 10 shots of Nebido spaced 9 weeks apart. (Loading phase was 6 weeks) The first 6 months I always woke up with the "pins and needles" feeling in my hands and fore-arms. The doctor said this is because of the boosted growth hormone my body was now producing.

The injection pain gets less and less after each shot and the last 3 shots I only had pain for a few minutes where my first ever shot lasted 3 days! The nurses always take around 1 minute to inject. I'm allowed to self inject but the nurses are sooo cute I'd rather let them do their job!  :Smilie: 

I'm using Ovidrel (synthetic LH & FSH combined) ED. 
I'm also using 0.12mg Anastrozole ED.
Baby 162mg aspirin ED.

2000IU Vitamin D3 ED.
10,000IU Vitamin A ED.
Multi-mineral ED.
50mg 7-keto-DHEA ED.
1000mg Fish-Oil cap ED.

The only real side-effects I have experienced is enhanced intelligence, but its something I can learn to live with ;-)

/J

----------


## DanMan250

> I have had 10 shots of Nebido spaced 9 weeks apart. (Loading phase was 6 weeks) The first 6 months I always woke up with the "pins and needles" feeling in my hands and fore-arms. The doctor said this is because of the boosted growth hormone my body was now producing.
> 
> The injection pain gets less and less after each shot and the last 3 shots I only had pain for a few minutes where my first ever shot lasted 3 days! The nurses always take around 1 minute to inject. I'm allowed to self inject but the nurses are sooo cute I'd rather let them do their job! 
> 
> I'm using Ovidrel (synthetic LH & FSH combined) ED. 
> I'm also using 0.12mg Anastrozole ED.
> Baby 162mg aspirin ED.
> 
> 2000IU Vitamin D3 ED.
> ...


That's good to know. I don't think taking 10,000iu of vitamin A is too smart though!

----------


## Bonaparte

I'm pinning 2ml (500mg) monthly. My first month I did 2ml in each glute to load. I'm only 2 months in, but everything seems fine so far since coming off a TNE blast  :Smilie:

----------


## Renholder

Hey Jimmy,

Thanks for sharing. Very interesting to hear about the "pins and needles" in your forearms, since I have the exact same thing! My sister had some neurological problems in her left hand with the same symptoms, so I assumed it could be something in the family, but it`s good to know that it`s probably a normal side-effect.

How did you arrive at your current protocol? 

Why Ovidrel instead of HCG ? Any particular reason? I have considered getting Ovidrel myself, since it can be stored at room temperature if I`m not mistaken. HCG is very impractical when traveling. What are your dosage, btw?

Most people on Nebido does not seem to use an AI, so it`s interesting that you use one. I`m wondering if I need it myself, although my latest test showed normal E2, provided I can actually trust the test (not sensitive).

Thanks in advance for sharing.

Renholder




> I have had 10 shots of Nebido spaced 9 weeks apart. (Loading phase was 6 weeks) The first 6 months I always woke up with the "pins and needles" feeling in my hands and fore-arms. The doctor said this is because of the boosted growth hormone my body was now producing.
> 
> The injection pain gets less and less after each shot and the last 3 shots I only had pain for a few minutes where my first ever shot lasted 3 days! The nurses always take around 1 minute to inject. I'm allowed to self inject but the nurses are sooo cute I'd rather let them do their job! 
> 
> I'm using Ovidrel (synthetic LH & FSH combined) ED. 
> I'm also using 0.12mg Anastrozole ED.
> Baby 162mg aspirin ED.
> 
> 2000IU Vitamin D3 ED.
> ...

----------


## BigIce

> Why Ovidrel instead of HCG ? Any particular reason? I have considered getting Ovidrel myself, since it can be stored at room temperature if I`m not mistaken. HCG is very impractical when traveling. What are your dosage, btw?
> 
> 
> Renholder


http://www.fertilitylifelines.com/re...ledsyringe.jsp

*"Ovidrel® PreFilled Syringe should be stored refrigerated (2  7°C / 36  46°F) "*

----------


## Pac Man

I've been contemplating running nebido for years now. I think I may go ahead and take the plunge, maybe run the loading phase in conjunction with a cycle.
It's fairly easy to make, no way I would ever pay 400$ per inj for anything. I'm kind of surprised I haven't seen it much in the UGL market, probably due to lack of demand.
I've seen some guys run 4/8/10 and 12 week intervals. Even 1 shot a month would be better than shooting twice a week.

----------


## jimmy79

The Ovidrel I use come as powder in a vial. Once I've mixed it with water I store it in the fridge but the pamphlet says you can store it at room temperature.
The pamphlet says 4000iu of Ovidrel is equivalent to 10,000iu of HCG .

----------


## Renholder

> The Ovidrel I use come as powder in a vial. Once I've mixed it with water I store it in the fridge but the pamphlet says you can store it at room temperature.
> The pamphlet says 4000iu of Ovidrel is equivalent to 10,000iu of HCG.


Thanks. That`s different from what BicIce linked to though.

When did you add an AI? Does it make a big difference for you? I read some of your older posts and had the impression you did not use an AI?

Do you notice a big difference from using HCG ?

----------


## jimmy79

When I added the HCG I started getting acne. I tried everything but the only thing that really worked was using an AI.

I could probably lengthen the period between nebido shots to like 12 weeks instead of 9 and lower my HCG dose by 1/2 and get away not using an AI. But why bother? :-)

Yes, there is a big difference when using HCG. Level of well being goes up. Big brass balls. More ejaculate!

After I got my acne cleared and were running good for a while I added 10mg of Nandrolone ED subq. (Sorry, forgot to mention that in my first reply)

The nandrolone helped a lot in boosting my immune system and also my level of well being went up. 

/J

----------


## BigIce

> When I added the HCG I started getting acne. I tried everything but the only thing that really worked was using an AI.
> 
> I could probably lengthen the period between nebido shots to like 12 weeks instead of 9 and lower my HCG dose by 1/2 and get away not using an AI. But why bother? :-)
> 
> Yes, there is a big difference when using HCG. Level of well being goes up. Big brass balls. More ejaculate!
> 
> After I got my acne cleared and were running good for a while I added 10mg of Nandrolone ED subq. (Sorry, forgot to mention that in my first reply)
> 
> The nandrolone helped a lot in boosting my immune system and also my level of well being went up. 
> ...


What form of Nandrolone are you using? Just the good old Deca or?

And what needle size are you using for subq?

----------


## Gringo1

Hi -- New Guy here-- 49 yo

I have been on Nebido for 4 cycles-- including booster. (I was prescribed after tests showed low t)

I feel it seems to peter out around 4 weeks. (have not checked my levels). I can get it over the counter ($85) so I have been doing a new course every 4 weeks. I will go be having tests and seeing a Endro soon.

I was thinking I might be having an estrogen problem. What anti-estrogen med should I try? what dosage? how long?

Thanks In Advance

----------


## BigIce

> Hi -- New Guy here-- 49 yo
> 
> I have been on Nebido for 4 cycles-- including booster. (I was prescribed after tests showed low t)
> 
> I feel it seems to peter out around 4 weeks. (have not checked my levels). I can get it over the counter ($85) so I have been doing a new course every 4 weeks. I will go be having tests and seeing a Endro soon.
> 
> I was thinking I might be having an estrogen problem. What anti-estrogen med should I try? what dosage? how long?
> 
> Thanks In Advance


Are you using 1000 mg. every 4 weeks ?

Thats crazy.

It takes time for it to build up and start covering the 8-12 weeks.

It would not surprise my if you did have some estro sides at that dosage.

Get your self a doctor and have some bw done

----------


## dec11

my doc has the bloody stuff injected within 10secs, and it fookin hurts to sit down for a day!!!

she originally let me take it away and inject myself but received a letter from the endo stating it must be done under control in the practice, so now shes gone all red tape on me. apart from that, im getting on well with it

----------


## pugster

i take nebido at 8 week intervals and am doing well with it (no a.i or hcg ) , they dont let me inject myself either and i get it done at the practice (the first injection gave me some pip but after that no problems (and they inject fast , tho she does run the vial under hot water for a few mins to thin it out first) , i found pip went altogether if i walked back after the shot (a few miles) , i guess it helps 'work it round'.

----------


## dec11

> i take nebido at 8 week intervals and am doing well with it (no a.i or hcg) , they dont let me inject myself either and i get it done at the practice (the first injection gave me some pip but after that no problems (and they inject fast , tho she does run the vial under hot water for a few mins to thin it out first) , i found pip went altogether if i walked back after the shot (a few miles) , i guess it helps 'work it round'.


jez, how'd you manage to get 8wk intervals?!

----------


## pugster

> jez, how'd you manage to get 8wk intervals?!


simply told my endo i felt as rough as a dogs arse after about 8 weeks (which i did) and he told me to change from 12 to 8 week intervals , nebido seems to work alot better for some than others , 7 weeks after my 4th shot my test lvls were at 11 n/mol , i feel better than before i started TRT and my 'protocol' is still being worked on (due to nebidos long life+ NHS timescales , getting adjustments takes forever as GP's dont want to get involved with messing with a consultants workups) , tho i guess you are in the UK aswell - and if using the NHS already know this -its a long and slow process here but its free.

----------


## Renholder

To all the "new" guys in this thread. Where are you injecting?

I always injected in the quads, but am considering the glutes next time which is what the producer states as the proper injection site.

----------


## pugster

my injections have always been in the glutes , i just rotate from one to the other  :Smilie:

----------


## Renholder

> my injections have always been in the glutes , i just rotate from one to the other


Do you self-inject?

Self-injecting in the glute just seem so hard, especially considering the large amount (which again is the argument for why one should use the glute) one is injecting.

----------


## pugster

> Do you self-inject?
> 
> Self-injecting in the glute just seem so hard, especially considering the large amount (which again is the argument for why one should use the glute) one is injecting.


sorry i should have mentioned  :Smilie:  , no i dont self inject (ive never injected anything, inc AAS) , the nurse at my local practice does them i just tell her which 'cheek' we are doing this time :Smilie:  , your local GP's surgery should be able to do this for you no problem if you are on script for the nebido , tbh tho i do get the idea of what you mean by being awkward - i 'd probably end up making a mess of it. if the GP is not an option maybe get your partner to do it for you?

----------


## BigIce

I have been getting glute injc at the local hospital for the past year or so. But since some nurses do a poor job of it, like injecting way to fast I just had my GF do it last time. And she did a better job of them most nurses did.

----------


## Renholder

Thanks, guys.

Do you think there would be an issue with the actual administration of the Nebido if injecting in the quads?

I will self-inject today and the quads just are so convenient. I also have a little more fat on my glutes, not much, but enough that I fear I may not getting deep enough.

----------

